# How to get previous days trade data



## clowboy (10 November 2006)

Hello all,

I need to see if there is a way to get previous days data on trades that occured for a stock.  Using sanford I can bring up todays trade for any stock but can not find a way of gaining previous days data.

The stock in question is WHE on the 6/11/06 between the time of market open and 10.45 am EDST.

I am having a dispute with westpac broking regarding fill prices as the STP was apparently "down".

Seems like I may be closing my account with westpac, lately it is just one thing after another with them.

Any help apreciated.


Thanx


----------



## Julia (10 November 2006)

clowboy said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> 
> I need to see if there is a way to get previous days data on trades that occured for a stock.  Using sanford I can bring up todays trade for any stock but can not find a way of gaining previous days data.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear of your problems with Westpac, Clowboy.  Sounds a bit like mine with E-trade.

Where will you move to?  I just discovered yesterday that Suncorp have online trading.

Julia


----------



## clowboy (11 November 2006)

Julia,

That is part of the problem, where to move to and the reason why I have not so far.

I like westpac because I can take a trade if it comes up without having to worry about funds being in the account and just transfer them over within three days (settlement).  it is just so handy becuase I dont have to have funds sitting in an account idle while not in a trade, I can have them in an online account earning 6+%.

I will have to do a bit more looking into it I guess.  I am considering opening a comsec account only becuase I have not used them before and figure it is worth a try.

I have etrade and while I find them expensive, I have had no trouble so far (although I trade very infrequently with them).

Westpac, I find to suck.

My father has a sanford account (I have been with them before, only closed the account becuase I stoped trading between ages 20-24 (bought a house and went holidaying).  When I used them previuosly I found them very good, but you have to use there online account and have funds cleared.

What does suncorp charge per trade?


----------



## bvbfan (11 November 2006)

Is this ok?


----------



## clowboy (11 November 2006)

bvbfan,

Thankyou that was exactly what I was looking for.

As per my memory the share traded at the prices I beleived it had.  Obviuosly I do not know an exact time that I placed each trade and therefore have had to use the times westpac quoted me, which fit in with the time range I was active in the market so no problems there.

This proves to me that Westpac have blatantley lied to me.

When I placed the order the buy depth was showing $1.08.  They have quoted me as placing my order at 10:16.44, meaning that the worst possible fill price would have been $1.05.

Elisha (Westpac rep) stated that even if my order was filled correctly I would still have gotten $1.00.  I told her that I did not believe that to be the case and she said she would said out the days trades for me if I did not believe her (obviously I will end up getting that data but do not beleive there data is accurate).  I stated that at the end of the day all I could do was to check the cousre of trades for myslef when I got home and would ring her back if I wished to continue the dispute.

It is starting to get a little bit petty in that I should have entered the trade at $1.15 a share and excited at $1.12 but all I can prove is an exit at $1.05-$1.075 depending on the exact times of those trades.

Obvioulsy for the sake of 5c per share there is only so much effort worth expelling on this matter but I think it highly important ppl be made aware that such an organisation would LIE to it's clients.  Not forgetting that they (or supsoably the it was the asx's fault) where at fault in the first place becuase the systme was down. (but not showing it).

To top all that off I originaly bought an amount of shares starting with 45 and in my haste to offload them I have enter 54 instead of 45 as the first to digits to sell.  Not a problem you think, it won't execute, it can't.  Wrong.
They sold more shares than I ever owned and when I stated this to them they told me I was wrong as it could not be done.  After arguing with them for some time they agrred that it had occured and refered it to someone to look at and would call me back.

End response, made to feel like I was in the wrong, but it had been fixed and there WOULD BE NO CHARGE TO ME FOR THE ERROR - as if there should have been??????

In short my next conversation with westpac will be along the lines of, please put me on to your line manger, thankyou.  Just ringing to let you know that I will not be trading with westpac anymore becuase......Thankyou.   Have a good afternoon.

As a matter of interest I know someone who also uses westpac for his trading in greater volume and value than me (ie upwards of 100k a day) and he has had the same problems.  Two days ago they charged him an extra 4k, when questioned about it they made him feel stupid, finally agreed that it looked like he was right and then refered the problem, I am awaiting his outcome.


Thank's again for your help bvbfan.


----------



## constable (11 November 2006)

Sorry to hear of your dilemma clowboy. i to trade westpac and have had several run ins where i placed trades and missed oppurtunities because their system/operators to too long to place it. Have been succesful where a blatant stuff up on their behalf resulted in compensation amounting to couple of hundred dollars being credited to my a/c. Also i dont mind asking for free trades when something goes amiss. All in all tho ive found them to be generally helpful and as long as you stick to your guns they'll cough up! I would say 2/100 trades for me stuff up generally because of their system being under too much pressure.


----------



## clowboy (11 November 2006)

Constable,

2/100 is two too many.

At the end of the day stuffups do happen and I can live with that.

I beleive that as a worse case scenario my order should have been filled at $1.075 and I realize the market moves fast etc etc, how many times have I been cuaght out?

At the end of the day I placed the trades, I am responsible for the outcomes.  Westpac however are resposible for the inforamtion they provide and the service they provide.  If they had of said to me that yes there where problems, yes your order should have filled at a higher price, we will fill it (even at $1.05) I would have accepted that.  At least that would show some degree of customer service.

I find it strange also that they arnt really interested in fixing the issue with me despite the fact that we are only talking about a months worth of trades in revenue.  I don't know how much they make on a trade after there fees but even if it is only 30% they would still more than recoup any loss they suffered on this one trade in two months worth of brokerage from me.

At the end of the day it just isnt worth the hassle.  Plenty of other company's wont our business (not just trading but everything).


----------



## Julia (11 November 2006)

My problems over a couple of days recently with E-trade now seem insignificant after reading the above!  I've never had anything like that happen.  

I think SUN are $23.95 but, as far as I can see at present, they don't have any research facility, compared to E-trade which has several different and quite useful sources for the extra few $.

I'm probably going to have to be more annoyed than I am now (well, now that they've fixed the problem) before contemplating moving everything.
All my accounts are with ANZ and everything is linked so I can move money instantly around the accounts, and I'm more than happy with ANZ as a bank in every way.

Good luck, Clowboy.

Julia


----------



## yada (12 November 2006)

clowboy said:
			
		

> Julia,
> I like westpac because I can take a trade if it comes up without having to worry about funds being in the account and just transfer them over within three days (settlement).  it is just so handy becuase I dont have to have funds sitting in an account idle while not in a trade, I can have them in an online account earning 6+%.




I'm with Netwealth, and they are very good and cheap aswell, but if I were to open an account now it would be with comsec since they pay around 4.5% on money lying idle on your account. Trades can be made for $19.95 ($2 more than netwealth) as long as you open your account with $5000 or more. You can run it to the ground though once it's opened which is the good thing.


----------



## Julia (12 November 2006)

yada said:
			
		

> I'm with Netwealth, and they are very good and cheap aswell, but if I were to open an account now it would be with comsec since they pay around 4.5% on money lying idle on your account.




E-trade pay 5.7% when balance goes over $100,000.

Julia


----------

